# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  ماموت خودرو

## saeidim75

شرکت ماموت خودرو زیر مجموعه کارخانه ماموت است که علاوه برفولکس واگن، کامیون های شرکت سوئدی اسکانیا را نیزدرایران مونتاژ می کند. ماموت خودرو نامی معتبر در عرصه صنعتی کشور است که  علاوه بر موفقیت در زمینه گسترش و تجهیز خودروهای حمل و نقل جاده ای کشور توانسته است گامی در جهت رشد و بالا بردن کیفیت خودروهای سبک داخلی برداشته است. این مجتمع صنعتی با تمرکز برروی کیفیت بهتر سعی در برداشتن گام های بزرگ در جهت پیشبرد صنعت کشور دارد.

----------

